
Top Things to Do with GraalVM - chrisseaton
https://medium.com/graalvm/graalvm-ten-things-12d9111f307d
======
shelajev
The things from the post: 1\. High-performance modern Java 2\. Low-footprint,
fast-startup Java 3\. Combine JavaScript, Java, Ruby, and R 4\. Run native
languages on the JVM 5\. Tools that work across all languages 6\. Extend a
JVM-based application 7\. Extend a native application 8\. Java code as a
native library 9\. Polyglot in the database 10\. Create your own language

